# traveling by train



## Katiehogletnewbie (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I'm going to pick up my new hedgie in April and it's going to be a 4hr journey back to my area with her in a carry case.

I live in England so April can be pretty dodgy in terms of warm weather.

what can i do to make sure she doesn't get cold? i'm really worried about this!

thanks in advance xx


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hand warmers are your best friends 
Activate one or two and stick them inside a sock and loosely tie closed(this is just to avoid the hedgehog having direct contact with the packet). You can do this with multiple packets and socks. 
A thermometer with a long probe to reach inside the carrier is a good idea as well, so you can see how well the hand warmers are working and whether you need more or less. 
Also, stuff the carrier with a decent amount of fleece, enough for the hedgie to burrow into. This would hopefully help keep any possible drafts from reaching the hedgie and it'll also help spread the hand warmer heat.


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie (Mar 22, 2012)

that's great!

thank you so much for your help and your hedgie is gorgeous! i cant wait to post photos once i get her

xx


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

When stuffing with fleece, be sure to leave enough room for air circulation


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie (Mar 22, 2012)

i have seen a carrier that has a lot of air ventilation at the top of the box. so i could make the bottom nice for her but then i'm worried even with the hand warmers that the air might make it too cold.

i think i'll be walking super slow carrying her, just to scared to jolt her! lol


----------

